# figured I would show off my boy



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been around a bit here and there, most of my time I spend in the raw food section because that is what my boy eats, I figured it was time to post some photos and a little video (since I took it today and all) of my boy (he is 4 years old)

this is Goren



and if you wonder why he was put on a PMR diet, this is why








his body stopped tolerating kibble last year and raw was the last resort, it saved his life

this was him before he had any kibble digestion issues










after he gained his weight back on PMR

















and this is him today

















this is the short video of today, he is a derpy spaz dog some times lol
Goren playing - YouTube


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

hey! i know your guy and he looks fantastic!!!
your doing a great job with him!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow he looks great. So he couldn't digest kibble of any kind? How in the world did you find that out?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats awesome! He looks great! What a HUGE difference that is!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you all so much!

this is long but you wanted to know

yea he started dropping weight, he was on diamond natural at the time, I was like what is going on here, upped his kibble, nothing, more weight loss. I swapped him to TOTW because he had done well on that the winter before, he gained a little weight, but then started dropping it just as he did on the diamond natural (oh and I did the formula he did well on before, high prairie) and now I take him to the vet because I am concerned, vet has no idea, I ask to give him a tape worm de-wormer just in case, by this time he is at 59 lbs, he doesn't look so skeleton at this point but yea, next step with the vet would be blood work which I don't have money for (I was pregnant with our 1st child and about to have to leave my job as a night stocker), I have him on 2x the daily amount of kibble, added eggs and such on top of it, nothing. I swap him to Orijen, and he gets a really shiney nice coat...but still dropping weight, he got down to 55 lbs, I had my baby and I had be researching PMR diet for about 3 months at this point (this went on for over a year, I gave each kibble a minimum of 3 months) I look at my poor baby boy and say ok, the one time I had to feed you raw because I was leaving my Ex and he wouldn't leave my house (I am not very confrontational...mostly with people that get physical) you did great on it, so I went out got some chicken thighs and started him off, I did a fast transition but within a week he had already had a visible gain in weight. I don't know if it was preservatives or what, he was on different types of starch, of protein base, the only thing I can think of is something in the process that is added, kinda like people with gluten allergies, heck maybe he is gluten allergic haha. I am just happy it wasn't something needing blood work (the only thing that comes to my mind with that is thyroid and that would have been upsetting since my grandma died of thyroid cancer and my aunt has thyroid issues, don't want a dog with it lol)


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

see this is him at probably his worst (this one is worse than the top photo because he is not panting or turned in this one, and his leg muscles are starting to deplete, this was on orijen, top was when I upped his raw the last time since he lost 2 pounds)









oh and on raw he eats 4%, probably be close to 6% in the summertime


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

He's lovely. Is he a pitbull?
He's got a fast metabolism..


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well thank goodness you found something that suites him. He eats allot of food, mine has a pretty good metabolize too but not quiet that much. They are such athletic dogs and on the go all the time. Well I guess not all of them.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much, yea he is pretty lazy but his metabolism isn't lol

he is, best running guess right now is, shar pei/bully breed mix, we know he has some bully breed in him but he has something else, his coat is sable (herd to tell in photos) and he is 25 inches to the withers


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow I can't believe how big of a turn around he took. He looks great! I am so glad you tried PMR instead of more kibbles that wouldn't help.
That's a good pet parent right there, just sayin.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought he was a Great Dane/Pitbull? I think he is a boxer mix. Definitely see a ton of Boxer in him. 

No matter what he is, he looks fantastic!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much, he is my heart dog, I think he is the best pet I have ever had.

see I just don't see boxer, I have had maybe 3 people total say he looks like he has boxer in him, but from a pup to now I have seen absolutly no boxer, his head, after someone mentioned shar pei, and I looked up bull breeds/shar pei mix, it looks a lot more like Goren than anything else. He could have boxer in him, but if so I don't see it, his jowls are small, I would guess a site hound over boxer but yea, its all just speculation, we will never know. 

I am just happy he is healthy again, I have gone a bit crazy over the last few weeks, since he is acting so much like a puppy now, where he never did, even as a puppy (think it was the kibble maybe causing him to just never feel quite right) he has gotten 3 new collars haha (I am a collar addict but since we are a 1 income family of 3 + a dog we haven't had money for me to spend on them, but hubby had some overtime for the last few weeks so YAY collars lol) one is a used ella's lead collar (actually from Ella's lead, it was her dog Luke's collar lol) another was a cheap e-bay collar, then the last one I just bought was a collarmania Dr. Who collar.


----------

